# found a little mold in my cured bud



## FemmeFatale (Feb 4, 2011)

I was doing a burp and inspection of my curing bud and noticed one larger bud was beginning to grow a small amount of mold. I pulled that sucker out and destroyed it! My question is, what should I do about the rest of my stash???
I know spores are tough little buggers. I don't see any other bud with growth after going over EVERY bud in my jar. Do I have to dump the rest of my stash????


----------



## nova564t (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a bud with some mold I just got rid of all signs of mold and smoked the rest.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 4, 2011)

Gotta snap that twig.

eace:


----------

